# How many of you guys sleep on a mattress on the floor?



## ChristusG (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm seriously thinking of taking our mattress off of our bed and putting it onto the floor. We have a really high bed and I'm so afraid that DD (who is 9 months) is going to go off of the bed and really hurt herself in a fall. She moves around so much now....this morning I found her upside down....feet at my face and her head the other way.

Plus, I would really like to sleep next to hubby again. Since DD has been born we've had her between us. If I put the mattress on the floor against the wall, then DD can sleep on the other side of me....and I can be in the middle next to DH and next to DD too.

So how many of you sleep on the floor? Does it work for you? I'm also thinking of taking a mattress off of our other bed and putting it beside our current mattress (which is queen size) so that we'll have a larger bed.

What did you do with your headboard, footboard, frame, and box springs? We want to save ours since we just purchased them a year and a half ago. But I have no clue what to do with them!

DH is not too thrilled with the idea, but I figure that if I convert it while he's at work, then he'll be surprised, lol!


----------



## Cali'sMom (Sep 30, 2004)

We do









We just put our frame, headboard, ect. in the basement.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

We do. We first just took the mattress & box spring off the frame (took the frame apart and put it in the closet) and put those on the floor. Baby ds was about 7mos. old when we did that. Then when he was about 11 or 12 months old, I took the mattress of the box spring for 3 days and we taught him to climb off backwards. After he'd mastered that, we put it back on the box spring (I liked having it just a bit high). Right now we're sleeping directly on the floor on a futon mattress (we're all staying with my sister for awhile!). When we have our bed, we always have a twin pushed up to the queen. Nice big bed on the floor, it's great. Room for all 4 of us. Plus 3 cats,lol.


----------



## Ligmom (Nov 24, 2001)

we do, too...we love it this way


----------



## InochiZo (Aug 17, 2004)

We put the mattress on the floor when he started to get mobile. Now we have a bed from a IKEA which is low and DS is learning to get off feet first.


----------



## LittleLime (Jun 30, 2004)

we're on the floor

we'll probably put it back up soon though. dd is getting better at climbing and doesn't roll much in her sleep.


----------



## achintyasamma (Aug 4, 2004)

we're on the floor. for us the best thing about it is that dh and i can sleep next to each other. it's also alot easier to put ds to sleep an hour or two before we come to bed. even if he wakes up, there's no danger of falling.


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristusG*

Plus, I would really like to sleep next to hubby again. Since DD has been born we've had her between us. If I put the mattress on the floor against the wall, then DD can sleep on the other side of me....and I can be in the middle next to DH and next to DD too.


nak

this is exactley what we did when dd#1 was about 7 months old then a few moths later we even got another queen bed (my mom gave it to us ) to push up against our existing bed so now we have a double queen on the floor









i had to kinda just get over it. i thought that as an adult, i need to have a "proper" bedroom...proper schmoper







we were all happy co-sleeping, but some adjustments had to be made









good luck!


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Bellee, I couldve written your post! (especially the part about having a "proper" room)

We too, have 2 queen beds on the floor. Its great! I highly recomend it. We not only have dd (2) but also ds (4) so the extra bed does come in handy. Sometimes its one parent to one child in a bed, other times its both kids in one bed and 2 lucky parents who get to cuddle until dd wants to nurse.

Another bonus of having a mattress on the floor, is that you strengthen your leg muscles getting up out of it. The first little while was a struggle but now I can stand up without hanging on to something!









we stored our bedroom furniture in the basement for now....

Good Luck!


----------



## MountainMamaOf2 (Mar 10, 2004)

We love it too. It was all my DH's idea--and a great one! Still use the side-rails...


----------



## yllek (Jan 22, 2004)

Well, _I_ am on the floor with 5mo ds on a queen-size mattress at the foot of our bed. Dh sleeps on that bed (a full--size). We are a family who likes puh-lenty of room when we sleep.


----------



## ChristusG (Jul 23, 2004)

Well, I just did it! I took our bed apart and pushed a queen and a twin together on the floor! I hope it works!! It looks so comfy, a nice huge bed!! Dh is at work......I hope he likes it when I surprise him, lol!


----------



## bellee (Feb 26, 2003)

Way to go


----------



## Rainbow Brite (Nov 2, 2004)

nak, we are going to when dd is more mobile


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

that's us. but it's how I would have it even if i wasn't co-sleeping. I gave my ex the bed over 3 years ago... and the crib. Maybe someday he'll need it
(yeah, right







).


----------



## amyandelle (Jul 5, 2004)

us too!!
Amy


----------



## mezzaluna (Jun 8, 2004)

we do too... king sized on the floor... never bought a boxspring or frame to go with it - meant we could afford a nicer mattress, too, yay! it was good exercise in my last trimester of pregnancy to heave myself up off the floor in the mornings









i love not worrying about putting ds in the bed for a nap... not that he's anywhere near mobile yet!


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## *LoveBugMama* (Aug 2, 2003)

Yep! Sleeping on the floor is the only way to go!


----------



## jasperab (Apr 17, 2004)

We just did this a couple of weeks ago.







We put her crib mattress beside our bed and she goes from one to another depending on what she needs. Shes a year now so is quite mobile. It works great


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

Count us in too! Actually, we have the box spring directly on the floor, mattress on top of that. Metal bed frame is in the basement, we don't have a headboard or footboard to worry about.

We actually have two beds in our room, our queen with a twin pushed up next to us. DC3 was a few days old when we realized that a queen sized bed is definitely too small for 5 people, so we converted to that arrangement pretty soon after her arrival.

My youngest is 13 months and has no problem getting on and off the bed. She's been able to easily navigate since she started crawling. Another plus to putting your matresss on the floor is that you can leave the baby alone on the bed (for naps, etc.) without worrying.


----------



## Itlbokay (Dec 28, 2001)

With our first baby we started out on a full size bed (on a frame), by the second baby we were on a king size mattress on the floor.Now they are older so we are in a king size on a frame, but I often miss being lower to the ground...maybe I'll take the frame away and use the mattress/box spring together on the floor.

What to do with your frame? Mine was cheap and I gave it away (I don't use headboards, just the metal frame the box spring sets on) and I had nowhere to store it anyway. If yours is expensive or special, like an heirloom or something, can you store it somewhere in your home? Or perhaps a family member will be willing to store it for you?


----------

